# Costco $50 off Rachio 3 - 12-zone Controller on-sale



## The Walri (Nov 27, 2018)

Title pretty much sums it up. On-sale for $169! Got one coming my way!

https://www.costco.com/.product.100481393.html?&EMID=B2C_2020_1012_HotBuys


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

Did that sale end? That Costco link shows $220.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

UltimateLawn said:


> Did that sale end? That Costco link shows $220.


Yes, it was for 4 days. It does come around every few months.


----------



## cvaline (Jul 19, 2020)

This is on sale again for those who are interested


----------

